# interest above the cieling joists



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I recently redid an old kitchen.When I gutted the room and looked up through the ceiling joists I had an idea. The problem is i got so excited and my passion took over but i didnt go over change with customer .They love it but extra money is an issue.Your comments and criticism is appreciated just don't tell my wife what I did LOL


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that does look good! How did you insulate and vent it?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Also structurally? Whats keeping the top of the walls from pushing out and the roof down with the joists gone?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Man, that does look good! How did you insulate and vent it?


I just looked to see if I had any during photos for You guys. The structure was inspected and past all aspects framing insulation ect. The roof was never tied to joists luckily the ceiling that I took down was a cosmetic add on.insulation and ventilation was achieved by sistering to get a deep enough cavity to get a good r factor and ventilation with the pink styrofoam vents which added to r


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishbucket said:


> Also structurally? Whats keeping the top of the walls from pushing out and the roof down with the joists gone?


This picture shows it a little better


----------

